# Can you reccomend a babywearing poncho/coat?



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

I want one warm enough for winter. Can anyone reccomend something? Maybe one for fall/spring too....hehe


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Maya Wrap has one, though it is very EXPENSIVE. I don't think it would be hard to make out of polar fleece or whatever your taste fancy.
They have slightly used (can't sell new) for $117 I _think_.
You might find a distributor near you who might sell for less than retail.

Elizabeth Lee Designs has a nice nursing jacket with a zip in panel for wearing baby. I'm working on one of those for myself, have been for 2 yrs now







(TIME, never enough TIME). I purchased polar fleece through a fabric warehouse on-line pretty inexpensively.
http://www.elizabethlee.com/patterns/nc206.htm


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

There's also a MamaPoncho that I've seen around on the TP! Don't know if it's still available...but they look really cute.


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

I had 2 from Babeeblessed.com and really loved em!


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Suse's Kindercoat is a babywearing coat and cheaper than some others I have seen.

Its an actual coat so warmer than a poncho I would think and its marketed as a 4 season coat since the fleece lining can be taken out anf the it has a waterproof outer shell

The Mamajacket is a nice looking wool coat and there is the JW MamaCoat but that can only be used in front carries


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

I saw the Nori coats at the babywearing conference -- those things are AWESOME! They're actually vests, made out of Malden Mills windpro ... you'd want to put a poncho/coat on baby and maybe a regular coat over you guys, but it was just great. I really was impressed with the design, the quality, and the mama at the booth. The biggest bestest thing is the snuggly windproof fleece.

Um, and then there's an Amautik.







I got to wear one in the fashion show at the conference -- that thing ROCKED. Too bad I don't have the $500 to get one ... but we had so much fun in it. Isaac even let me (and helped me!) put on the hood! (In spite of the August heat ... )









Hip Bundles and Peppermint both have quite a selection of coats. Attached To Baby probably has something too. Personally I tend to just use a size too big, and a zip-front fleece jacket for back-carrying. In a high back carry, I've even tugged a pullover wool sweater over the two of us on slushy days when he was younger.


----------



## momeeboys (Dec 3, 2005)

www.GypsyMama.com also has a poncho (for baby, too). And directions for making your own.







Can't say that I've tried it (check out my location







). But I am planning a trip to WA in Jan, so I'll be needing something.


----------



## Birth Junky (Jun 14, 2004)

I've been thinking about this myself (I live in Washington), and am torn between the Aiska poncho (gorgeous, but pricey) and trying to make my own (cheaper, but no way I can make it half as nicely with my limited skills







). It is made especially difficult by the fact that I am getting ready to place a CD doubler order, and the website also sells the poncho ($5 off!).









The MamaBee ponchos look like a nice compromise between my pocketbook and my laziness, though . . . and I could support a SAHM at the same time!


----------



## momeeboys (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morgainesmama* 
Um, and then there's an Amautik.







I got to wear one in the fashion show at the conference -- that thing ROCKED. Too bad I don't have the $500 to get one ... but we had so much fun in it. Isaac even let me (and helped me!) put on the hood! (In spite of the August heat ... )









I saw pictures and the Amautik is awesome looking! I'd LOVE to be in a climate and financial position to have one.









Birth Junky, make sure you let us know how you like it. I'm still stuck on what to get for the trip.


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

I htink I'm probably going to go with the Suse's Kindercoat. It's a good price and I think it'll work for many seasons, so I'll get alot of wear out of it. DH saw it and said he wanted one too.


----------



## mlis (Apr 19, 2002)

I really love my Nori http://www.togetherbe.com it is wearable all year and is really well priced.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

I have an Aiska Poncho. I love it, but it is not adequate to take the place of a winter coat imo, at least not here in WI. That said, I did wear it quite a bit last winter in place of a coat. I wore a fleece underneath it and dressed the baby warm.


----------



## Birth Junky (Jun 14, 2004)

That's what I was thinking about the Aiska poncho . . . but it would probably do the job here in the NW. We rarely get snow, so it would only have to keep out the drizzle and chill.

On the other hand, I was checking out the Nori vest and reconsidering it--I really HATE to have my arms covered (I tend to wear tank-tops year round), so the voluminous fabric of the poncho might be too much for me to deal with.

Hmmm . . . (*scratches head*)


----------



## MamaKalena (Jun 17, 2005)

I received a wool knit mamaponcho for my b-day in May. I haven't really used it (other than prancing around the house just for fun) because of the heat. Looking forward to the colder weather so I can start wearing it









It was tough to get it on w/DS on my back, but I figured out a way to do it fairly painlessly in the event that no one is around to help me.


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

I have a Azurewrap poncho from AzureWrap.
It will be getting a lot of use once I find it...


----------



## mosky22 (Jan 4, 2004)

If you like to knit, Little Turtle Knits had a pattern for a Babywearing Poncho. I was planning to try one, I was also going to try to make a fleece one for this winter.


----------



## Caryliz (Sep 14, 2005)

The ponchos look really comfy, but frankly, ponchos make me look like a pup tent on the move -- and wearing a baby underneath doesn't help!







We have the Suse's Kindercoat and LOVE it. The sizing is fairly generous -- I am 5'4" tall and a size 8 - 10 and my babysitter is 5'10" and a size 12 -14 and it fits us both well. (I bought a medium) What I especially like about it is that you can take out the lining and use it as a raincoat year round -- wonderful for days when you don't have an extra hand for the umbrella! Also, the pockets are huge, so there's room to tuck in wallet, keys, water bottle and a couple of diapers, so you don't have to carry an extra bag.

I have the original version, where the lining isn't really finished, so you wouldn't want to wear it on its own, but the model that's on sale now has a lining that can be taken out and worn as a separate fleece jacket, which is a nice feature.







Also, it's a great price!


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

I am hoping to start knitting the LTK Babywearer this weekend.


----------



## ibex67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristine233* 
I had 2 from Babeeblessed.com and really loved em!

How warm are these? Enough for winter?


----------

